
World of Warcraft uses DirectX 12 running on Windows 7 - butz
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/directx/2019/03/12/world-of-warcraft-uses-directx-12-running-on-windows-7/
======
limw
If the new notebook I bought can support win 7,I will never use win 10,win 10
is the most fXXX SXXX(some language should not say publicly) system I have
ever used.

